

Request for Google+ invite here - Let's help each other.  - skbohra123

Let's request google+ invites here in this thread. I want one, skbohra123 @ gmail.com
======
obviator
I've got invites to share (see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2712165>)

Invited everyone here so far, will try to check back every now and again to
get any new ones.

~~~
ianterrell
I'd definitely like to check it out. ian.terrell@gmail.com

------
blntechie
Got the invite. But it just has a button "Learn more about Google+" taking to
the same Google+ landing page. The text says "Already invited? We've
temporarily exceeded our capacity. Please try again soon."

Am i missing something?

~~~
obviator
Google has shut down all invitations for the night. Not sure when they'll be
re-opening, but you probably won't be able to use the link until then.

------
m4rkuskk
Almost every cool person out there has a google+ account except me. =( I would
love an invite.

Here is my email: m4rkuskk+thanks4invite [at] gmail.com

------
JackWebbHeller
In exchange for a Google+ invite to jack[@]jackwebbheller.com, I will happily
send you the worst three jokes you have heard via email.

------
WettowelReactor
Well I would love one but since I am an Google Apps customer I am out of luck.
camille () rousselfamily . com

------
alienreborn
Waiting to try it out. Will be glad if some one can pass an invitation to
thejaravi {at} gmail {dot} com

~~~
alienreborn
dont need an invitation now.

------
sandipagr
I invited few people from the thread. Will invite everyone who replies this
comment :)

~~~
swasheck
would love an invite, please! edit: i just updated my profile to include my
email address but it's HN profile @gmail.com.

------
jaydz
Looking forward to playing with Google+. My email is jeffreydiaz27@gmail.com.
Thanks!

~~~
obviator
sent

~~~
unicornporn
Feel like sending another one? My email: <http://i.imgur.com/qKZce.png>

------
lovskogen
I would also gladly take one, help this norwegian out – typografi [at]
gmail.com :)

~~~
lovskogen
Got one, thanks.

------
imperialWicket
Love to get started if anyone has invites... my HN user at gmail.com. Thanks!

~~~
imperialWicket
Thanks! I'll pass the invites along as soon as I get rolling.

~~~
obviator
Sounds good. I'm guessing once enough people get invites, some might start
doubling up on handing out invitations. Oh well, probably won't hurt to get
invited twice :)

------
jtap
If anyone still has an invite I'd like to try it out. Jerrytap (at) gmail.com

~~~
SingAlong
sent.

~~~
unicornporn
Oh, pretty please. My email: <http://i.imgur.com/qKZce.png>

------
just_testing
I've got invites to share, if anyone wants, just tell me the e-mail.

~~~
unicornporn
My email: <http://i.imgur.com/qKZce.png> :)

------
xm1994
I'd be very grateful for an invite. Javier (at) javierbarreto.com

------
Brewer
If anyone has an invite left I'd love to get one. jjb127@mun.ca

------
Phillyearl
I would really like a Google+ invite: earldriscoll@gmail.com

------
royalghost
I would gladly take one - plamsalktm[at]gmail[dot]com .

------
bretthopper
I'll gladly take one: scott.walkinshaw [at] gmail.com

~~~
SingAlong
sent you one!

~~~
unicornporn
I'd be so happy! <http://i.imgur.com/qKZce.png>

------
andrewreds
I will also love one too. andrewreds AT gmail DOT com

~~~
andrewreds
thanks :) Google+ is soooo much better then Facebook :)

------
protoman22
Would love to try it. filliperosini [at] gmail.com

~~~
aherlambang
Would love to get one. aditya15417 [at] gmail.com

------
riskish
I would also like one, email: laksman [at) gmail

------
grizzlylazer
Can't wait to try it out tones [at] berkeley.edu

------
ashraful
I'd like an invite as well: inlith@gmail.com

------
sgito
Please...... stergitos<at>gmail

------
swasheck
do you only get one chance to invite? my "send invites" in the bottom right
corner disappeared.

~~~
SingAlong
No it seems like they are doing A/B testing. You might now be seeing a "Send
feedback" button right? Just add people to you circles and they'll be invited.

~~~
swasheck
Great, thanks.

------
osipov
osipov@gmail.com Please share an invite and I'll help out inviting our fellow
HNers. Thanks!

~~~
masterzora
sent

------
bethatmarys
Mee Too! bethatmarys@gmail.com

------
binarymax
Yes please! Binarymax at gmail

------
skbohra123
Thanks David for inviting me.

------
wittgenstein
agustintorres@gmail.com

Please help me make my brother jealous!

------
nkeating
nelsonkeating [at] gmail.com

Thanks tons!

------
alvivar
andresalvivar@gmail.com thanks in advance!

------
jrsmith1279
my HN userid @ gmail.com, thanks!

------
kgermino
germino.kevin gmail com Thanks!

------
zephjc
me too (my HN userid) @gmail.com

~~~
zephjc
Thanks for the invite!

------
gregorym
g.marcilhacy (at) gmail.com

------
balbaugh
balbaugh{at}gmail{dot}com

------
sidcool
sid_cool1234@yahoo.co.in

------
andyhackn
andy@bigandian.com

